# cinco de mayo, May 2nd



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Get those cars ready!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN! TIME FOR MAGIC 93.7'S CAR SHOW AND CONCERT.

THERE WILL BE LOTS OF CARS, TRUCKS, BIKES, BOOTHS, AND ENTERTAINMENT.

BYOB!!!!

DATE: SATURDAY, MAY 2ND 2009
LOCATION: LUBBOCK FAIRGROUNDS
SHOW TIME: 1:00 PM - 5:00 PM
MOVE - IN: 8:00 AM - 12:30PM

TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED TO 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD PLACE.

ENTRY FEES FOR CAR/TRUCK $30.00 DAY OF SHOW ONLY
ENTRY FEES FOR BIKES $15.00 DAY OF SHOW ONLY

ADDITIONAL BANDS CAN BE PURCHASED FOR A DISCOUNTED PRICE DURING MOVE IN ONLY!

FOR MORE INFO CONTACT JESSE @ 806-438-4845. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!

will post entertainment as it becomes available.
unfortunately there will not be a hydraulic competition.
two bands with each entry.


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

LUBBOCK SHOW!!!!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

whats up homeboy, ill be there for sure!!!


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

see you out there


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

going to start passing out the flyers soon


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

*Tru Rydaz will be there *\

whats the hop categories or is it swang what you brang :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Mar 14 2009, 03:37 PM~13280479
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN! TIME FOR MAGIC 93.7'S CAR SHOW AND CONCERT.
> 
> THERE WILL BE LOTS OF CARS, TRUCKS, BIKES, BOOTHS, AND ENTERTAINMENT.
> ...


*why not?? i thought theres always a hop when yall have the shows, let us know wuz up if theres gonna be some hopping going down.* :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i may still roll thro even if theres no hop depends if anything else is going on that weekend


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 17 2009, 03:01 PM~13305951
> *i may still roll thro even if theres no hop depends if anything else is going on that weekend
> *


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Mar 16 2009, 03:10 PM~13296143
> *why not?? i thought theres always a hop when yall have the shows, let us know wuz up if theres gonna be some hopping going down. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Mar 16 2009, 02:10 PM~13296143
> *why not?? i thought theres always a hop when yall have the shows, let us know wuz up if theres gonna be some hopping going down. :biggrin:
> *


AT THE FAIRGROUNDS OR THE PROMOTERS THEY WONT LET THEM THEY SAY ITS TOO DANGEROUS


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

majic 93.7 knows how to ruin most car shows this time they cut out the hop .


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

maybe there can be an after hop or something, for King of the Streets in Lubbock, do it for the community


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

let me see what i can get going ... maybe i can swing it. who all would be interested?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Mar 20 2009, 08:17 PM~13341211
> *let me see what i can get going ... maybe i can swing it. who all would be interested?
> *


amarillo :biggrin: *</span></span></span>*


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Mar 20 2009, 02:24 PM~13338274
> *maybe there can be an after hop or something, for King of the Streets in Lubbock,  do it for the community
> *


x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Mar 20 2009, 09:17 PM~13341211
> *let me see what i can get going ... maybe i can swing it. who all would be interested?
> *


im down to get it cracking


----------



## smiley'77 (Apr 3, 2006)

do we call same number for food booths and info.


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley'77_@Mar 21 2009, 08:37 PM~13349505
> *do we call same number for food booths and info.
> *


number for booths is 806-748-2400  

still waitin on a response for the hydro comp


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

J essie quit playing just get the hop organized already u know we all ready for it


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

JUST CONFIRMED...LOS PADRINOS CAR CLUB IS GOING TO BE REPRESENTING IN THE HUB CITY ALL THE WAY FROM FUNKY TOWN... :0 :biggrin: 

Hope everyone is marking their calendars.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:yes: yup yup


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt any news on the hop


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 24 2009, 08:40 PM~13380095
> *ttt any news on the hop
> *


trying to get the ok tonight.  
more details later :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Getting it ready to hit the blvd










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Heres another!!!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Mar 23 2009, 10:41 AM~13361942
> *J essie quit playing just get the hop organized  already  u know we all ready for it
> *


Whats up Chris :wave: TEAM 325 will b there :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wutz up jesse


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

This just in: There will NOT BE A BYOB THIS YEAR, THEY ARE SELLING BEER, COKES, WATER THERE. NO COOLERS :angry:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Mar 26 2009, 05:57 PM~13400120
> *Whats up Chris  :wave: TEAM 325 will b there :biggrin:
> *


sup bobby hope your car is ready for this one .


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Mar 26 2009, 07:33 PM~13401024
> *This just in: There will NOT BE A BYOB THIS YEAR, THEY ARE SELLING BEER, COKES, WATER THERE. NO COOLERS  :angry:
> *


Damn majic u know they gonna charge like 5 dollars a beer and 4 dollars a coke and u will have to buy a wristband just to buy either .


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ANGELITOS C.C.
will be in the house


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

THEE ARTISTICS BC TEXAS WILL BE IN HOUSE! 
FORTWORTH MEMBERS COING TROUGH!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2009, 03:31 PM~13409246
> *THEE ARTISTICS BC TEXAS WILL BE IN HOUSE!
> FORTWORTH MEMBERS COING TROUGH!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Ill bring three bikes up there...any cash prizes for bikes


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Mar 26 2009, 08:23 PM~13401784
> *Damn majic u know they gonna charge like 5 dollars a beer  and 4 dollars a coke and u will have to buy a wristband just to buy either .
> *


i got u chris im gonna sneak everything in. just dont tell nobody cuz its a secret :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: hno:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2009, 02:31 PM~13409246
> *THEE ARTISTICS BC TEXAS WILL BE IN HOUSE!
> FORTWORTH MEMBERS COING TROUGH!
> *


Sup sam hows it going homie .


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Mar 27 2009, 09:38 PM~13412093
> *Sup sam  hows it going homie .
> *


did greg tell you bout my show


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Mar 27 2009, 07:57 PM~13411685
> *i got u chris im gonna sneak everything in. just dont tell nobody cuz its a secret  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  hno:  hno:
> *


Bobby i made a kegger outta tha gas tank on my truck just need long straws to get it . plus we gotta drink it all before we hop tha truck


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Mar 27 2009, 08:40 PM~13412105
> *Bobby i made a kegger outta tha gas tank on my truck just need long straws to get it . plus we gotta drink it all before we hop tha truck
> *


 :roflmao: :worship: :barf: till we drop. See u 2morrrow homie b in your town 2morrow around 11 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

TIME WE HAVE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR... GOT THE APPROVAL FOR A HOP :biggrin: 

so lets get this started, what do you hoppers wanna do? Swing what you Bring?
Singles? Doubles? and we have to come up with the money for this some how because the radio station is not forking out the money on this one, i will purchase a trophy cup and it will be the WEST TEXAS HOPPER'S CUP??, that maybe we can continue giving out at OUR shows throughout the West Texas area for bragging rights... with that being said this is what i have in mind

-$50 dollars into a pot per entry, gets you two tickets into the show
-kinda swing what you bring with max bumper height of ??
-winner takes the pot

let me know :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 27 2009, 07:56 PM~13411681
> *Ill bring three bikes up there...any cash prizes for bikes
> *


there will not be cash prizes at this show, other than hop competition. sorry  but would love to have you here :biggrin:


----------



## Smilez Garcia (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Mar 16 2009, 01:10 PM~13296143
> *why not?? i thought theres always a hop when yall have the shows, let us know wuz up if theres gonna be some hopping going down. :biggrin:
> *


you guys gotta have a hopping contest You have every year Its part of the show Its gotta be done


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

THERE WILL BE AN INFORMAL HOP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Mar 28 2009, 02:55 PM~13416758
> *THERE WILL BE AN INFORMAL HOP</span> :0  :biggrin:
> *




<span style=\'color:red\'>*so anything goes, single, double , radical,rear lock ups*


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Mar 28 2009, 01:14 PM~13416913
> *so anything goes, single, double , radical,rear lock ups
> *


well, we need to come to an agreement among those interested. im game for whatever, it all depends on you folks :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ALREADY!!!


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Mar 28 2009, 01:14 PM~13416913
> *so anything goes, single, double , radical,rear lock ups
> *


Ill hop against any single and double pumper out there but i dont wanta try to hop against a radical car or truck with so much suspension modifications and weight that they can stand up by hitting a speed bump. Lets get a rear lockup height , tire size and let the switchman and the pump power do the rest .


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Mar 28 2009, 07:50 PM~13419355
> *Ill hop against any single and double pumper out there but i dont wanta try to hop against a radical car or truck with so much suspension modifications and weight that they can stand up by hitting a speed bump. Lets get a rear lockup height , tire  size and let the switchman and the pump power do the rest  .
> *


thats what i had in mind...max rear bumper height? max tire size? and the rest swing what you bring?


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

13" or 14" complete wire wheel set, no mix match

Complete body, engine, main parts 

bottom bumper height of 40" or lowest part of rear fender for trucks

all singles, double, radicals...one class, winner takes the cash pot.

$50 per entry.....lets see who's down  :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Mar 28 2009, 10:11 PM~13419511
> *13" or 14" complete wire wheel set, no mix match
> 
> Complete body, engine, main parts
> ...


 :0 *that sounds good enough and fair*


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Mar 28 2009, 09:50 PM~13419355
> *Ill hop against any single and double pumper out there but i dont wanta try to hop against a radical car or truck with so much suspension modifications and weight that they can stand up by hitting a speed bump. Lets get a rear lockup height , tire  size and let the switchman and the pump power do the rest  .
> *



*from the rules i read up above, im gessin its anything goes, single, double and even radical,as long as the rear lock up is at 40 or lower and 13s or 14s, so lets see who alls shows up and lets have some fun* :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

all i see is a red x


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

cool sounds ok to me is there gunna be a tyre size thing 175/185/195 etc


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco+Mar 28 2009, 08:27 PM~13419636-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well what do you guys feel about the tire size, should that ^^^^^^^ be the max?


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Mar 14 2009, 01:31 PM~13280440
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*ISN'T CINDO DE MAYO MAY 5TH?? NOT MAY 2ND?? WHAT'S WRONG WITH HAVING A SHOW ON A MONDAY???*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 29 2009, 11:59 AM~13422411
> *
> ISN'T CINDO DE MAYO MAY 5TH?? NOT MAY 2ND?? WHAT'S WRONG WITH HAVING A SHOW ON A MONDAY???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


very seldom does the celebration fall on the 5th...

Magic throws a 2 day event...sunday for the carshow..sometimes its on the third and sometimes its on the 4 or even 2nd....what ever comes before the 5th... people work on monday pendejo...


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 29 2009, 11:32 AM~13422915
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> very seldom does the celebration fall on the 5th...
> 
> ...


 :uh: PINCHE COMA MIERDA!! THEN CHANGE THE TITLE OF THE SHOW :angry: :angry:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Mar 29 2009, 11:57 AM~13422395
> *that is right, anything goes, single, double, and even radical, with max rear lockup and 13's/14's, 1 shot at the sticks too
> well what do you guys feel about the tire size, should that ^^^^^^^ be the max?
> *


*i think the 175s, 185s, 195s, are good enough to choose on tire sizes, not exceed that, *


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Mar 29 2009, 09:57 AM~13422395
> *that is right, anything goes, single, double, and even radical, with max rear lockup and 13's/14's, 1 shot at the sticks too
> well what do you guys feel about the tire size, should that ^^^^^^^ be the max?
> *


185 should b tha max


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

No radicals i think.Its not fair 2 tha real hoppers with real power


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93+Mar 29 2009, 05:24 PM~13424925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well like i said its informal, and i think with a max bumper height its going to need to work a little to get up  most radicals dont get up unless they have a monster ass lock up, PLUS WE WILL NOT ALLOW THEM GETTING STUCK, WE WANT TO SEE SOME HOPPING :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

13" or 14" complete wire wheel set, no mix match, max tire 185.

Complete body, engine, main parts

bottom bumper height of 40" or lowest part of rear fender for trucks

all singles, double, radicals...one class, winner takes the cash pot.

$50 per entry.....lets see who's down :biggrin: :0


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Mar 29 2009, 07:30 PM~13424964
> *No radicals i think.Its not fair 2 tha real hoppers with real power
> *


* so radicals are not real hoppers??*


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Mar 29 2009, 08:24 PM~13426680
> * so radicals are not real hoppers??
> *


not tha double swich radicals


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Mar 29 2009, 07:57 PM~13426350
> *sounds good.
> well like i said its informal, and i think with a max bumper height its going to need to work a little to get up   most radicals dont get up unless they have a monster ass lock up, PLUS WE WILL NOT ALLOW THEM GETTING STUCK, WE WANT TO SEE SOME HOPPING :biggrin:
> *


not gettin stuck sounds fair :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:0 aww shit its going down this year TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ill be down there


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i have a question how is the WEST TEXAS cup gonna work


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 29 2009, 10:44 PM~13427911
> *ill be down there
> *



see you when you get here bro


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sounds good to me


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Mar 29 2009, 10:28 PM~13426749
> *not tha double swich radicals
> *


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

bump


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Mar 29 2009, 10:47 PM~13427946
> *see you when you get here bro
> *


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

bump for the homie jesse


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:h5:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

is there gonna be bouncies for the kids or some sort of games for them? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Apr 1 2009, 09:02 AM~13452140
> *is there gonna be bouncies for the kids or some sort of games for them?  :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

EVERYONE READY FOR THE SHOWDOWN IN LBK? :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Apr 1 2009, 07:02 AM~13452140
> *is there gonna be bouncies for the kids or some sort of games for them?  :biggrin:
> *


JUST CONFIRMED THE MUSIC LINE UP FOR SATURDAY

ELIDA

LA FIEBRE

SOLIDO

THERE WILL BE A CARNIVAL AND ITS *FREE* WITH PURCHASE OF A TICKET AND ALL YOU CAN RIDE WRIST BANDS WILL BE FOR SALE! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Apr 5 2009, 06:21 PM~13490275
> *JUST CONFIRMED THE MUSIC LINE UP FOR SATURDAY
> 
> ELIDA
> ...


so itz gonna be like last year hit me up if you need a judge again


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Apr 5 2009, 05:39 PM~13489753
> *EVERYONE READY FOR THE SHOWDOWN IN LBK? :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Apr 6 2009, 07:07 PM~13500436
> *:yessad:
> *


WUTZ UP DAMIEN


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

sounds like a bad ass show just might have 2 go and ck it out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

So what's tha final word on tha hop


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Apr 7 2009, 07:04 PM~13511846
> *So what's tha final word on tha hop
> *


x2, feel like going :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

we bringin some top bikes!! 

odessa texas best of show will be there revamped!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 7 2009, 11:53 PM~13514232
> *we bringin some top bikes!!
> 
> odessa texas best of show will be there revamped!
> *



:0 :0


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Mar 29 2009, 08:00 PM~13426374
> *13" or 14" complete wire wheel set, no mix match, max tire 185.
> 
> Complete body, engine, main parts
> ...





> _Originally posted by caddyman93+Apr 7 2009, 07:04 PM~13511846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE HOP IS GOING DOWN!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

im trying to sneak away! SONS conformation is later in the day...

what itme is the trophy ceremony


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 09:39 PM~13524030
> *im trying to sneak away! SONS conformation is later in the day...
> 
> what itme is the trophy ceremony
> *


between 5 and 6 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

what are some good restaurants to hit up, mexican and chinese :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Apr 11 2009, 08:21 AM~13545461
> *what are some good restaurants to hit up, mexican and chinese  :biggrin:
> *


chedders mmm good


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 13 2009, 02:54 PM~13562270
> *chedders mmm good
> *


TTT what kind of food it is


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Apr 14 2009, 03:37 PM~13574943
> *TTT what kind of food it is
> *


THEY HAVE ALL KINDS OF STUFF THATS WHERE WE STOP TO EAT WHEN WE WERE COMING BACK FROM ODESSA


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 14 2009, 04:48 PM~13575067
> *THEY HAVE ALL KINDS OF STUFF THATS WHERE WE STOP TO EAT WHEN WE WERE COMING BACK FROM ODESSA
> *


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Odessa bringing a hopper to lubbock sergios heavy hitter will be in the hop pit with lotsa new and improved frame modifications http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBHeYaMTtZ0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Apr 15 2009, 09:20 PM~13590443
> *Odessa  bringing a hopper to lubbock sergios  heavy hitter will be in the hop pit with lotsa new and improved frame modifications http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBHeYaMTtZ0
> *


and powered by the darkside  im afraid im not gunna make it this year we are away that weekend for a family party but the truck will be there with german or ray on the switch :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 16 2009, 01:07 AM~13591478
> *and powered by the darkside   im afraid im not gunna make it this year we are away that weekend for a family party but the truck will be there with german or ray on the switch  :biggrin:
> *


damn that sux you wont make it homie, but Chamuco should still be there if alls good :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Apr 11 2009, 09:21 AM~13545461
> *what are some good restaurants to hit up, mexican and chinese  :biggrin:
> *


Jalepenos on 50th and i 27 morning sat or sun..

china palace on 50th...all you can at...if you wanna splurge...TOKYOS!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2009, 02:21 PM~13595193
> *Jalepenos on 50th and i 27 morning sat or sun..
> 
> china palace on 50th...all you can at...if you wanna splurge...TOKYOS!
> *


good looking out homie, Jalapenos sounds like a good place


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Damn y'all just gave me something to do  I'll be there if plans don't change chill with the Texas homies


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Prophecy West Texas will be inda House


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Apr 16 2009, 01:07 AM~13591478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup: *we should be good to go, have some fun in the pit, then hit the carnival, * :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Apr 16 2009, 04:12 PM~13597812
> *Prophecy  West Texas will be inda House
> *


Whats up carnal u hittin this show


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Apr 16 2009, 06:34 PM~13598082
> *:yes:  :thumbsup: gonna see what she do
> :yes:  :thumbsup: we should be good to go, have some fun in the pit, then hit the carnival,  :biggrin:
> *


*carnival should be good* :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Hear tha 806 has a BIG surprise :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

**ALL 1ST & 2ND PLACE WINNERS WILL BE INVITED BACK ON SUNDAY FOR EXHIBITION AND GIVEN AN ADDITIONAL 2 WRISTBANDS TO ENJOY THE SECOND DAY OF ENTERTAINMENT!**

ALSO KIDS UNDER 12 FREE!

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Apr 18 2009, 11:05 AM~13614613
> ***ALL 1ST & 2ND PLACE WINNERS WILL BE INVITED BACK ON SUNDAY FOR EXHIBITION AND GIVEN AN ADDITIONAL 2 WRISTBANDS TO ENJOY THE SECOND DAY OF ENTERTAINMENT!**
> 
> ALSO KIDS UNDER 12 FREE!
> ...


wutz up homie


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:wave: 

***MOTORCYCLE CLASS JUST ADDED**


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Apr 18 2009, 10:05 AM~13614613
> ***ALL 1ST & 2ND PLACE WINNERS WILL BE INVITED BACK ON SUNDAY FOR EXHIBITION AND GIVEN AN ADDITIONAL 2 WRISTBANDS TO ENJOY THE SECOND DAY OF ENTERTAINMENT!**
> 
> ALSO KIDS UNDER 12 FREE!
> ...


So u sayin tha show is is a 2DAY show or when is tha hopp goin on


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Apr 19 2009, 02:41 AM~13619863
> *So u sayin tha show is is a 2DAY show or when is  tha hopp goin on
> *


the official show is saturday; however, those who win 1st or 2nd will be invited back on sunday for exhibition.


----------



## poboy44 (Apr 2, 2009)

I just found out there is hop in Lubbock.


----------



## poboy44 (Apr 2, 2009)

Whats up Cadillac CRIS the Red 63 impala will be there.Also the new DP 61 impala WILL BE THERE.


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

uffin: ...

chuckles will u buy me a funnel cake? :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poboy44_@Apr 19 2009, 07:34 PM~13625190
> *Whats up Cadillac CRIS the Red 63 impala will be there.Also the new DP 61 impala WILL BE THERE.
> *


 pinche ballers two hoppers i can barely keep up with one plenty of room for more competition see u in the hop pit .


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

hey cadillac chris you gonna go to Hereford the next day for their show?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Apr 16 2009, 05:54 PM~13598782
> *Whats up carnal u hittin this show
> *


gonna try. if not i know my guys will be out there for sure


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Apr 21 2009, 10:05 AM~13641430
> *gonna try. if not i know my guys will be out there for sure
> *


 :0 :0 you need to come back to the 806 homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

http://blueribbonrally.com/











IT SHOULDN’T HURT TO BE A CHILD!

220 children died in TEXAS in 2008 as a result of child abuse.

Family Guidance & Outreach Center of Lubbock is a non-profit organization dedicated to the prevention of child abuse and neglect and to supporting healthy families by providing services for children, parents, educators, and other health and child care professionals in Lubbock and the surrounding area. 

Each April during Child Abuse Prevention and Awareness Month, Family Guidance & Outreach Center of Lubbock blankets the city with blue ribbons proclaiming "It Shouldn't Hurt to Be a Child". The blue ribbons serve to create awareness about child abuse and neglect while encouraging the community to get involved in making a difference in the lives of children. 

In further recognition of Child Abuse Prevention and Awareness Month, the Family Guidance & Outreach Center will host the 11th Annual Blue Ribbon Rally Car & Bike Show. This fundraising event, which provides one hundred percent of the financial support for the Center's educational and community programs, will be held on Saturday, April 25, 2009, in Lubbock's historic Depot Entertainment District. The day's events include a car and bike show with awards, multiple vendors, live music, a children's area, and a motorcycle fun run. We currently are working to bring other family-friendly activities and interesting events to the Depot District for the day. Stay tuned to this website for updates! 

The event will culminate with a live auction and a drawing for a NEW 2009 HARLEY-DAVIDSON MOTORCYCLE! Tickets for the drawing can be purchased for $30 each or 4 for $100. 

For more information about vendor opportunities, sponsorship, or ticket information, please contact Ami Hill-Rendon at [email protected] or 806-747-5577. 

For more information about Family Guidance & Outreach Center of Lubbock, please visit www.lubbockparentconnection.org.

First Videos: Memory Ride and the Harley





OPEN TO LOWRIDER CARS AND BIKES 

bike entry is $10 mild/wild
car entry $30 / $10 to chill and display 

for more info in the LOWRIDER CATEGORY REGISTRATION
call Adam 806-789-4472














WEST TX, I INVITE EVERYONE TO COME OUT AND KICK BACK BLCOK PARTY ATMOSPHERE!

THIS IS A GOOD GOOD SHOW TO COME OUT AND REPRESENT AND GIVE BACK JUST BY ATTENDING!!! THE THE MONEY GOES TO "BATTERED WOMEN AND CHILDREN ORGANIZATION".


GOING TO HAVE HOPPERS ETC, COME OUT AND DO WHAT IT DOES!!!! SHOW OFF YOUR PRIDE AND JOY AND COME KICK IT!! 

stop by our booth


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Apr 20 2009, 12:26 PM~13630214
> *pinche ballers two hoppers  i can barely keep up with one  plenty of room for more  competition see u in the hop pit .
> *


HOPPERS ARE INVITED TO THE BLUE RIBBON RALLY FOR EXHIBITION...

NO HOLD BARS TYPE OF DEAL...


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2009, 11:06 PM~13650361
> *http://blueribbonrally.com/
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2009, 10:06 PM~13650361
> *http://blueribbonrally.com/
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

is it goin to be an all day event?...


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 21 2009, 02:11 PM~13644487
> *:0  :0 you need to come back to the 806 homie
> *


what's up Brian one day ill be back to visit not to live anymore getting to old to deal with the bad weather lol!! so you ready for your show i know my guys are there for sure i already spoke to them.Prophecy will be inda house in Hereford to show support for your event.


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2009, 10:09 PM~13650401
> *HOPPERS ARE INVITED TO THE BLUE RIBBON RALLY FOR EXHIBITION...
> 
> NO HOLD BARS TYPE OF DEAL...
> *


 If i have my truck put together ill be there. lubbock has alot of street hoppers here is a good chance for everyone to hit the switch and have a good time while helping others not a competition but we can hit the switch for fun hope everyone shows up .


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Apr 21 2009, 06:47 AM~13640468
> *hey cadillac chris you gonna go to Hereford the next day for their show?
> *


 i should be in hereford also .


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

THE HOP WILL BE GOING DOWN, GETTING A LOT OF PHONE CALLS OF PEOPLE SAYING THEY WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Maybe I'll go... I'm in midland


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*whats the latest to register a hopper???*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Apr 22 2009, 09:52 AM~13653989
> *what's up Brian one day ill be back to visit not to live anymore getting to old to deal with the bad weather lol!! so you ready for your show i know my guys are there for sure i already spoke to them.Prophecy will be inda house in Hereford to show support for your event.
> *


aight kool homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 22 2009, 01:14 PM~13656076
> *Maybe I'll go... I'm in midland
> *


you should come up homie last year was a good show


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Apr 22 2009, 10:33 AM~13653839
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> is it goin to be an all day event?...
> *


prett much..car show is over like at 4...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Apr 22 2009, 12:23 PM~13654961
> *If i have my truck put together ill be there. lubbock has alot of street hoppers here is a good chance for everyone to hit the switch and have a good time while helping others not a competition but we can hit the switch for  fun hope everyone shows up .
> *


thats exactly what is up!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

BUMP


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Apr 22 2009, 12:15 PM~13656093
> *whats the latest to register a hopper???
> *


12:30pm :biggrin: hope you are not going to miss this one!


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2009, 01:29 PM~13656828
> *thats exactly what is up!!!
> *


Sup sam what new style shirts u got for us this year lemme know homie .


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Apr 22 2009, 09:06 PM~13660394
> *Sup sam what new style shirts u got for us this year lemme know  homie .
> *


been so busy painting..have made time to order the new designs....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Apr 22 2009, 08:21 PM~13659894
> *12:30pm :biggrin:  hope you are not going to miss this one!
> *


promoting the hop on the radio today... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2009, 09:02 PM~13661091
> *promoting the hop on the radio today... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2009, 09:02 PM~13661091
> *promoting the hop on the radio today... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2009, 08:02 PM~13661091
> *promoting the hop on the radio today... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

got the day off :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

WHO'S TAKING THE "KING OF THE PIT" CUP, THIS SHOW?? :0 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Hope u fill the cup up with a cold beverage .


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SO WHOS ACTUALLY COMING OUT>>AND WHOS BULLCHITTING!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

DONT KNOW IT IT WAS POSTED

Performing taht weekend

ELIDA REYNA< RAMON ALYA<SOLIDO<LA FIEBRE


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris+Apr 26 2009, 09:04 PM~13697932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what im wondering, whos really down?


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Apr 26 2009, 09:04 PM~13697932
> *Hope u fill the cup up with a cold beverage .
> *


  :barf:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

*</span>*


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

I'll be coming I have a chrysler 300c with a custom paint job.. Holler at me at the show.. Wanna meet some homies..


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 27 2009, 03:44 PM~13706207
> *SO WHOS ACTUALLY COMING OUT>>AND WHOS BULLCHITTING!!!
> *


im not coming i got a errrm prior arrangement not sure if there gunna take the truck or not


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 28 2009, 01:26 PM~13716722
> *I'll be coming I have a chrysler 300c with a custom paint job.. Holler at me at the show.. Wanna meet some homies..
> *


will do homie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 28 2009, 12:51 PM~13717015
> *will do homie
> *


get the vids and pics nikkkahhh do ya job hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wut tym does the gates open


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Any know what tha weathers gonna b like


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

It says rain n thunderstorm :-/


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 28 2009, 06:51 PM~13720782
> *It says rain n thunderstorm :-/
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Ill be there, taking my lac too


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 28 2009, 02:37 PM~13716888
> *im not coming i got a errrm prior arrangement not sure if there gunna take the truck or not
> *


damn that sucks! was hopping to kick it!!!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Hopefully it changes


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 28 2009, 11:03 PM~13724248
> *Hopefully it changes
> *



x2


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

will be there to pass out flyers for my show


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Anyone know the address to the car show? Or close to it... Don't know my way around Lubbock


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Apr 29 2009, 01:45 PM~13731364
> *Anyone know the address to the car show? Or close to it... Don't know my way around Lubbock
> *


4th street and i-27, call me and ill give you the directions 806-438-4845.

This show is going to be one of west texas best shows


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

MADE THE FLYERS TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## STRCLOWNINREGAL (Oct 21, 2002)

TTT FOR HOMIES


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRCLOWNINREGAL_@Apr 30 2009, 03:03 PM~13744287
> *TTT  FOR HOMIES
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 27 2009, 04:53 PM~13706303
> *DONT KNOW IT IT WAS POSTED
> 
> Performing taht weekend
> ...


thats who im going for wut time are they gonna be on


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 30 2009, 10:18 PM~13749787
> *thats who im going for wut time are they gonna be on
> *



8:35-10:00_ (saturday)_
SOLIDO

7:30-9:00_ (sunday)_
RAMON AYALA


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 27 2009, 04:53 PM~13706303
> *DONT KNOW IT IT WAS POSTED
> 
> Performing taht weekend
> ...



5:30-6:45_ (saturday)_
ELIDA REYNA















:worship:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

no rain just cloudy!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 1 2009, 04:35 AM~13752139
> *no rain just cloudy!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

hope everyone is ready!!


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Was suppose to fix my 300c today :-/ but shop order the wrong taillight n bumper ain't ready.. Oh well I'll be riding it like that... Has a small hit on the right side... 

What time is the set up? So I can leave early...


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

IM ON MY WAY TO THE SHOW


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 2 2009, 09:19 AM~13763749
> *IM ON MY WAY TO THE SHOW
> *


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

*someone post pics or videos of the hop!*


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@May 2 2009, 12:35 PM~13764897
> *someone post pics or videos of the hop!
> *


wut hop?.....

1 local hopper....lbk... :thumbsup:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@May 2 2009, 06:13 PM~13766092
> *wut hop?.....
> 
> 1 local hopper....lbk... :thumbsup:
> *


*
so weres the video of the hop... did it happen or not....we was gonna go but i was told that the latest to be there was at 12:30 pm so i was a work still.. if it would of been later we would of been thea repping amarillo.. * :uh: :uh:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

So what happed wit tha hop  even though i know i whos gonna take it


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

POST SOME PICS HOMIE'S


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Heres one from the car show, Ill post some more up later  :biggrin: congrats to all the winners


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

here is a couple i took with my cell phone


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

More pictures that I took!!!














































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

A little more!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@May 3 2009, 10:09 PM~13774797
> *More pictures that I took!!!
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics bro


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks to all for the good time.. Thanks to uce was cool kicking it with y'all n RO.. I got a lil tipsy LOL


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## STRCLOWNINREGAL (Oct 21, 2002)

ANY MORE PICS


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Here you go homie!


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

thanks chuckles


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

damn switch wut kinda camera you using


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

thats all i have


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Love this cutlass!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 4 2009, 04:51 PM~13783070
> *
> thats all i have
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 4 2009, 04:51 PM~13783070
> *
> thats all i have
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

Nice pics!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@May 4 2009, 05:57 PM~13783154
> *Love this cutlass!
> 
> 
> ...



yeah it was real clean. roswell showed out strong this year.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@May 4 2009, 09:45 PM~13785837
> *Nice pics!!
> *


it was nice meeting you homie


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

great show!!


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo Roswell New Mexico and Estilo Lubbock Texas putting in work!!!


----------



## LilCuervo_806 (Feb 21, 2006)

What's up, Jess, Damion, Jr and all the homies in tha 806. Just got wind of this, been out of tha game for a min. 

Just wanted to say nice looking show. Hope to be kicking it again in tha LBK soon. 

Va aint no joke, nothing here but work, work and more work. 
Hit me up sometime, PM!


----------

